# Etcher vs. Degreaser?



## 3Car (Dec 12, 2009)

Has anyone used a cleaner/etcher or a cleaner/degreaser for motor oil spots on the garage floor? Which one did you like best?


----------



## Hammerdown (Dec 17, 2009)

I would stick with a good degreaser- Simple Green, a citrus degreaser, dawn dish soap, Zep Cascade, Tide, any good detergent will do.  Work it in with a stiff bristled broom and rinse away, repeat as necessary.  I find that with some "elbow grease" and soap you can accomplish a lot.  if the floor is in really bad shape, rent a floor buffer with a scrubber attachment.  This will save you some work and clean the heck out of the floor.  I don't like to use any type of etcher on the floor for cleaning. The contain an acid solution as well as detergent, and acid doesn't clean the floor, it eats it up!  The dirt comes loose with the concrete.  You will usually find concrete dust after using a cleaner/etcher.  I prefer non-caustic cleaners like the above mentioned.


----------



## 3Car (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the great information Hammerdown. I appreciate your help.


----------



## LegacyIndustrial (Jun 22, 2010)

If you can't get the oil up you could use an oil stop primer.

http://legacyindustrial.net/cart/epoxy-primer-coating-hd820-oil-stop-p-21.html

If the oil is in the substrate it will act as bond breaker to any coating you use.
-Scotty


----------



## havasu (Jun 22, 2010)

Since my garage is epoxied, I can only speak of my concrete driveway. I have good luck with oil leaks by sprinkling powder laundry detergent with bleach and making a moist cake. Let sit overnight and hose it all down the next day.


----------

